# [EVDL] Kandi: Chinese Reverse Merger | $865 Coco nEV by going Okie



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube wrote:
> >
> > Anyone that knows anything about lead-acid knows
> > this scheme is doomed. The lead-acid batteries
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cor,

Surely one isn't going to *need* a re-charging station every few 
blocks as most EV-using city dwellers/visitors will be able to charge 
at home for 95% of their use. This is one of the EV's main advantages 
over the ICE-based auto scene. The need for fast re-charging stations 
away from the main population centres however is imperative.

Agree 100% with Bill tho - Lead is dead (in the context of a future EV 
populated world).

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > Another issue is that it will not be easy to have
> > swapping stations as dense as gas stations located
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's funny, but "AltEnergyStocks" at TheTradingReport.com seems to
have it backwards.

First he admits he's not a fan of EVs; "The last thing regular readers
expect from me is an article praising a vehicle electrification plan,"

Then he goes on to praise this proposal which is based on swappable
lead acid batteries and no ability for the driver to charge.

It's a shame someone as uninformed as him should have any substantial audie=
nce.

DAC



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 1/20/2011 8:59 AM, Bill Dube wrote:
> >> They plan a lead-acid "swap only" EV. No on-board
> >> charger. No home charging allowed. You swap the
> ...


----------

